# Full set



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Watched end of "the apprentice USA" (staring that well known actor, Donald Trump) from my season pass and managed to get a full set of view options.

Went to the my shows list found the "the apprentice" folder, was slightly surpised to see it reporting 3 episode but assumed it meant they'd dragged out the final "live boardroom" episode into a double length episode (dont that before on the early series) and pressed play. Then noticed that (a) Graham Norton seemed to have overrun by more than normal and (b) progress bar indicated episode was longer than normal. Watched episode, surprised that 2nd episode started just at end and when that finished went to second episode and found myself back in Graham Norton. At this point a twigged that 1st item in folder was a "suggestion" from BBC1AD while 2nd was series link recording from BBC1 ... so went to 3rd episode in folder and was back in the 1st prog boardroom - then remembered as 1st one had been a suggestion it had had 10mins padding which had taken it into second program. Fast forwarded to point I'd got to (Donald intro-ing Donald v2 and Ivanka) and got as far as the final "I'm now going to choose one of you two" bit when recording ended (Graham Norton had overrun by ~5 mins) - aargh - had this on a previous Apprentice USA a couple of years back and then had to go to Google to find the result ... but now with new TiVo went to iPlayer app and watched last 5 mins on that!

So managed to use a suggestion, a series link recording and iplayer catchup to watch the final two episodes!


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Que?


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

deshepherd said:


> So managed to use a suggestion, a series link recording and iplayer catchup to watch the final two episodes!


They don't even build that many levels of redundancy into nuclear power plants!


----------

